# Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe heute eine SMS bekommen, in der folgendes steht:

>Ihr Abo (2.99 EUR) bei Jamba ist eingerichtet.
Im Internet auf [noparse]www.vodafone.de/abos[/noparse] finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick.
Ihr Vodafone-Team<
Absender: 6729

Jedoch habe ich nie solch ein Abo bestellt!
Mir wurden schon 2 mal 2.99EUR abgezogen!
Ich besitze eine Prepaid-Karte von Vodafone!
Die SMS hab ich um 2.30Uhr Nachts bekommen ! :S
Ich bitte euch mir zu helfen, und mir zu sagen, wie ich dieses Abo kündigen kann?!
Vielen dank schonmal im vorrauß!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Ich habe soeben auch so eine SMS bekommen.
Was kann ich denn tun, damit nicht ständig 2,99 abgebucht werden ?
Ich grüße Euch und wäre für eine Rat sehr dankbar


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

http://www.vodafone.de/hilfe-support/96892.html


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Ich habe heute ein abo bekommen und ich möchte es kündiegen und sie haben mir 2,99€ GEHNOMMEN und meine nummer lautet an FREI 1060 .


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

und ich warte auf eine antwort wennes geht heute noch


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Fax und Tel. von Jamba

Schick Jamba ein Fax mit Sendebestätigung.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein abo bekommen und ich möchte es kündiegen und sie haben mir 2,99€ GEHNOMMEN und meine nummer lautet an FREI 1060 .



Ja mir ist es jetzt genauso gegangen......obwohl da gestanden hat...KEIN ABO!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Hallo....mir ging es ebenso wie vielen anderen hier.
Ich finde es furchtbar....wird als frei angeboten und nun muss Ich ein Abo für 2.99    zahlen.
Was sind das für Sitten?
Hab  das nicht gewollt.
Was kann Ich nun tun?

LG ELKE


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Wie wäre es mit lesen? Oder ist dir die Seite schon zuviel?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Ich bin ja nicht böd und kann auch lesen , aber es ging ja schon vielen so!
Gruss ELKE


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Ich habe nie ein abo bestellt, bitte sofort stornieren


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe nie ein abo bestellt, bitte sofort stornieren



erledigt


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Fax und Tel. von Jamba
> 
> Schick Jamba ein Fax mit Sendebestätigung.



Ich finde es ist [...] jede woche 2,99euro zu kassieren wenn es als frei angeboten wird hoffentlich klappt die Kündigung.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

An wen kan ich mich wenden ,ich will mein Abo kündigen


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Keine Ahnung, glücklicher Weise wissen wir nicht um was für ein Abo es sich hier handelt und im Thread steht auch nichts dazu...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Mir ist es auch passiert ! Geht einfach auf Jamba.de und gebt das Passwort ein das ihr mit der sms erhalten habt ein , und klickt "Mein Account"an.Unter Mein Paket Meine Sparabos könnt ihr das Paket deaktivieren!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

ich möchte das kündigen wen geht heute noch.danke


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

ich möchte den abo von mein handy kündigen die nummer ist 015206580***
schnell wie möglich geben sie mir bescheit

_Hier  ist nicht die Hotline von Vodafone Modinfo _


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich möchte das kündigen wen geht heute noch.danke



ich begomme jeten tag sihen sie mir gelt ab auf mein handy da müßen sie mal kucken


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Hallo, habe  auch von Jamba anruf erhalten, warum ich kein Abo haben möchte. habe dieses verneint. trotzdem wurde mir geld für nichts abgezogen. 2 x 2,99 euro. es ist eine unverschämtheit, was die sich leisten. wie kann man dieses unterbinden.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Wenn ihr das abo kündigen wollt,  sendet "Stoptopstar" an die [...].
Bei mir hat es funktioniert.

_[Anonym mitgeteilte, nicht verifizierbare Rufnummer entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Und was hat das gekostet?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist [...] jede woche 2,99euro zu kassieren wenn es als frei angeboten wird hoffentlich klappt die Kündigung.
> 
> _[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_



hi mei abo? bitte auch kündigen die nr. ist 0152036**** lg  danke


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

auch ich habe so eine sms bekommen  ich finde es eine frechheit  habe nie so ein abo bestellt 
habe auch ein prepaidkarte und das geld ist bereits abgebucht mfg nina


----------



## stammer69 (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

ich möchte mein handy abo kündigen.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



stammer69 schrieb:


> ich möchte mein handy abo kündigen.


und was sollen  wir dabei tun?  Bei uns  läuft dein  Abo nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



stammer69 schrieb:


> ich möchte mein handy abo kündigen.



Ich habe deine Kündigung mal in den Computer eingetippt. Das Abo ist damit beendet.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

ich möchte mein  abo auch kündigen  bitte helft mir


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

hallo bitte helft mir ih habe ein großes problem  ich kenn mich nicht so gut mit   computer  aus  ichhabe  eine  sms bekommen wo drauf steht das ich einen abo gemacht hab  für 2.99 eur     aber ich wollte das gar nicht denn dort stand kostenlos          und ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das geht bitte wer etwas dazu weiß       sagt mir bitte bescheit  bitte


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

bitte so schnell wie möglich


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

ich muss das unbedingt kündigen


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Dann tu´s doch


----------



## Unregistriert (8 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Hi mir ist es auch gerade passiert ich habe gleich gekündigt mit einer sms mit
"STOP ALLE" an die 33333


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Hallo, ich habe gestern einen Jamba nur nach geschaut mit Abo fuer 2,99 Euro, und ich habenur einmal benutzt und ich möchte nicht daß nicht voorkommt, ohne zu wissen und ich kann nicht immer Guthabenkarte kaufen, ich habe nur einmal benutzt und bitte kuendigen Sie meinen Abo unter Handynummer 01520474****, sonst muß ich 1 Jahr lang schlafen lassen bis zur automatische Abschaltung und Handynummer ändern jedoch dar nicht vorkommt, alles klar......


----------



## jupp11 (20 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und bitte kuendigen Sie meinen Abo unter Handynummer 01520474****, .



Wie kommmst du  nur auf das schmale Brett, die Betreiber  des Forums könnten irgend ein fremdes Abo kündigen?

PS: Hier ist weder  Jamba noch Vodafone sondern das  *FORUM* computerbetrug.de


----------



## Unregistriert (30 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Zum ersten kann man festhalten, dass Abos nicht aus dem nirgendwo auftauchen. Es gibt in Deutschland sehr enge Regularien, die auch eingehalten werden müssen.
Die sehen so aus:
1.) Ausirgendeiner Quelle bekommt der Anbieter (z.B. Jamba) die Handynummer des potentiellen Kunden (du). Mögliche Quellen: eine SMS von dir, jemand hat deine Handynummer in ein Bestellformular eingetippt, du hast an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen, oder oder oder...
2.) Der Anbieter schickt dir eine SMS mit "Wenn du ein Abo über 2,99€ die Woche bei XY schließen möchtest, antworte auf diese SMS zum Beispiel mit Start" (Gerade Vodafone kunden sollten jetzt nicht "Stimmt nicht" schreien, weil hier sogar Vodafone SELBST diese SMS im Auftrag von Jamba verschickt!) Diese SMS ist kostenfrei.
3.) Nur wenn der Kunde auf die SMS antwortet (zum Preis einer normalen SMS, also 19 Cent, o.ä.) wird das Abo geschlossen.
4.) Der Anbieter bucht nun in der Frequenz den Betrag, wie in 2.) angegeben.
5.) Sobald der Kunde "STOP (aboname)" oder "STOP ALLE" schickt, hört der Spuk sofort auf! (Diese SMS kostet soviel wie eine normale SMS, also ca. 19 Cent)

Ja, ich arbeite bei einer der großen Firmen, die euch irgendwelche Abos macht, die ihr nie bestellt habt.
Nein, es ist nicht Jamba
Nein, ich kann über dieses Forum keine Kündigungswünsche annehmen. Ihr könnt kostenfrei "INFO" an eine Kurzwahlnummer schicken von der ihr ein Abo habt, dann erhaltet ihr eine kostenfreie SMS in der die Kontaktinformationen der Firma stehen, mit der ihr ein Abo geschlossen habt.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Habe am 29.08.07 gegen 04.00 Uhr nachts 4über die 6729 eine SMS bekommen, dass mein Abo für Jamba (2,99 €) eingerichtet ist. Prompt war meine mit 15 € erst frisch aufgeladene Karte leer. Einen Tag später habe ich auf der Jamba Seite über Kontakte dieses Abo gekündigt. Am gleichen Tag kam prompt per E-Mail (Absender: Customer Service: [email protected] auch die Kündigungsbestätigung zum 30.08. Meine 15 € sind zwar weg, aber ich werde keine weiteren Schritte unternehmen, dass Geld für den Versuch einen angeblich kostenlosen Klingelton zurückzubekommen. Den Klingelton habe ich zwar nie erhalten, bin aber froh, aus der Nummer raus zu sein.


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

...und wie war das nun, hattest du einen Klingelton überhaupt haben wollen?


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe am 29.08.07 gegen 04.00 Uhr nachts 4über die 6729 eine SMS bekommen, dass mein Abo für Jamba (2,99 €) eingerichtet ist.



Das ist typisches Vodafone verhalten. Alle anderen Netzbetreiber schicken die information, dass ein Abo eingerichtet wurde, in dem Moment, in dem die Einrichtung abgeschlossen ist, nur Vodafone schickt die Nachricht, wenn die erste Abbuchung für das Abo erfolgt.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und wie war das nun, hattest du einen Klingelton überhaupt haben wollen?



Habe, wie gesagt, den Versuch unternommen, hat jedoch, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht geklappt.
Dass ich, obwohl das Runterladen als kostenfrei deklariert war, irgendwelche AGB's akzeptiert habe, stand nirgendwo zu lesen. Riesenschweinerei!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das ist typisches Vodafone verhalten. Alle anderen Netzbetreiber schicken die information, dass ein Abo eingerichtet wurde, in dem Moment, in dem die Einrichtung abgeschlossen ist, nur Vodafone schickt die Nachricht, wenn die erste Abbuchung für das Abo erfolgt.



Wenn Vodafone so wie die anderen Netzbetreiber arbeiten würde, würde sich mancher viel Geld sparen können, denn dann hätte man m.E. ein Rücktrittsrecht.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Nachdem Jamba mein nicht gewolltes Abo (2,99 € die Woche) unspektakulär gelöscht hat, habe ich vorsichtshalber noch eine Mail hinterhergeschickt, dass alle meine gespeicherten persönlichen Daten gelöscht werden. Diese Bestätigung von Jamba habe ich auch prompt erhalten. Meine Handy-Nr. ist nun für 6 Monate für alle Jamba Dienste gesperrt. Würde ich Euch auch empfehlen, dann kann so etwas nicht mehr so schnell passieren.


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Handy-Nr. ist nun für 6 Monate für alle Jamba Dienste gesperrt. Würde ich Euch auch empfehlen, dann kann so etwas nicht mehr so schnell passieren.


Versteh nicht ganz, warum man sich selber gegen *ungewünschten* Müll schützen soll? 

erinnert mich an die alberne Robisnsonliste die gegen Spam helfen soll


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Ich bekomme immer wieder von Ihnen SMS das ich ein Abo bei Ihnen eingerichtet habe. Wovon ich aber nichts weiß.


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer wieder von Ihnen SMS das ich ein Abo bei Ihnen eingerichtet habe. .


wie meinen? 
 Von uns bestimmt nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer wieder von Ihnen SMS das ich ein Abo bei Ihnen eingerichtet habe. Wovon ich aber nichts weiß.



Von mir? Das glaube ich kaum. Ich verschicke keine ABO-SMS

Gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Fax und Tel. von Jamba
> 
> Schick Jamba ein Fax mit Sendebestätigung.



hiermit möchte ich mein abo sofort kündigen


----------



## Der Jurist (18 September 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Fax und Tel. von Jamba
> 
> Schick Jamba ein Fax mit Sendebestätigung.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> hiermit möchte ich mein abo sofort kündigen



Kündigen ja, aber nicht hier, sondern Brief schreiben und als Fax an die verlinkte Fax-Nummer schicken, Versende-Bestätigung ausdrucken und zu den Unterlagen nehmen.
Alles klar?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe heute eine SMS bekommen, in der folgendes steht:
> 
> >Ihr Abo (2.99 EUR) bei Jamba ist eingerichtet.
> ...



mfg a.w.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

mir ging es auch wie vielen anderen hab im internet was gemacht und schon  hatte ich ein abo auf meinem handy und jetzt??
meine mama macht schon stress wegen der rechtnung bitte helft mir...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Mir werd die ganze zeit geld abgebucht und ich weiß nicht wofür!!!!
ich will das kündigen aber weiß leider nicht wie!
Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir werd die ganze zeit geld abgebucht und ich weiß nicht wofür!!!!
> ich will das kündigen aber weiß leider nicht wie!
> Grüße Sabrina



Für welche Nummer den? Die letzten 5 Seiten haben dir nicht weitergeholfen?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Für welche Nummer den? Die letzten 5 Seiten haben dir nicht weitergeholfen?
> 
> Gruß Marco



für die nummer 33333 aber habe keine nachrichten mehr davon und weiß echt nicht wie ich das jetzt kündigen muss!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> für die nummer 33333 aber habe keine nachrichten mehr davon und weiß echt nicht wie ich das jetzt kündigen muss!



Also doch hier nicht gelesen :-( Es steht auf der 1. Seite http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47916 im 6. Post.

HtH

Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

schicke einfach STOPALLE an die 33333  dann werden alle jamba abos sofort gekündigt

mfg   bv


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Hiermit möchte ich das Abo Handynummer01622353xxx Sofort kündigen


----------



## Juri (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hiermit möchte ich das Abo Handynummer01622353xxx Sofort kündigen


Eine weise Entscheidung. Allerdings geht das nicht hier im Forum sondern nur gegenüber Deinem Dienstanbieter (Jamba, Zed oder wer auch immer).


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Juri schrieb:


> Eine weise Entscheidung. Allerdings geht das nicht hier im Forum sondern nur gegenüber Deinem Dienstanbieter (Jamba, Zed oder wer auch immer).


Der Weg zu Jamba. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken, da gehts weiter.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Ich hab mir den Thread durchgelesen ,weil ich kürzlich auch auf Jamba reingefallen bin. Bei mir lief es so ab: 

Ich sitz vorm Fernseher und seh zum tausendsten Mal die Werbung: „Du willst den Klingelton auf Dein Handy? Sende xy an 33333“. Ich dachte, probier es mal und tat’s. Dann kam eine Rück-sms in etwa dieser Art: „ Sende JA an die 33333, um Deinen Auftrag zu aktivieren. Drei Klingeltöne für nur 2,99 €/Woche jetzt bei Jamba.“ Ich dachte, daß es sich bei dem Auftrag um den gewünschten Klingelton handelt und der zweite Satz Werbung ist. Erst als ich eine Woche darauf das zweite Mal für Spam 2,99 € zahlen mußte, fiel mir der Schwindel auf. Das Abo hab ich mit „Stop Alle“ an 33333 gekündigt, aber für mich ist die Sache nicht gegessen, weil ich es für Betrug halte. Wo kann man Anzeige erstatten?   

Den Klingelton hab ich übrigens nicht erhalten, weil das Handy gar nicht geeignet ist. Auch darüber hätte Jamba aufklären müssen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

hallo, ich hab das selbe Problem wie viele andere. Hab auch eine SMS um 2:00 Uhr mit Jamba Abo für 4,99 € bekommen, das blöde ist ich hab nie was bei Jamba oder sonst von einem Anbieter was bestellt. Und das schlimmste, die haben bei mir sogar das doppelte abgezogen!!! [.......]

MfG Andreas

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

ich habe eben auch so ne sms belommen und bin sehr frustruert, da ich so etwas nicht bestellt habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Hallo ! 
Ich habe auf meinem Handy ein Abo, obwohl ich niemals etwas erhalten hab von irrgentweiner anmeldung ! Das einzige was ich jetzt habe ist jeden morgen pünktlich um 7.30 das aktuelle Wetter auf meinem Handy ! Das  gehts jetzt schon seit längerem so ! ich möchte endlich dieses Abo kündigen, doch ich weis nicht , wo ich dies machen soll, das ich ja nie ein passwort oder ähnliches zugeschickt bekommen hab und der Seite meines anbieters ach bei mir keine abos aufgeführt werden ! 

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und mir sagen, was ich jetzt machen soll ?! es ist wirklich dringend ! 

Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Hallo,

am besten du rufst bei jamba an und kündigst dein Abo persönlich.
Jamba tel.  (0 30) 6 95 38 - 0


----------



## Heiko (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Ich habe auf meinem Handy ein Abo, obwohl ich niemals etwas erhalten hab von irrgentweiner anmeldung ! Das einzige was ich jetzt habe ist jeden morgen pünktlich um 7.30 das aktuelle Wetter auf meinem Handy ! Das  gehts jetzt schon seit längerem so ! ich möchte endlich dieses Abo kündigen, doch ich weis nicht , wo ich dies machen soll, das ich ja nie ein passwort oder ähnliches zugeschickt bekommen hab und der Seite meines anbieters ach bei mir keine abos aufgeführt werden !
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und mir sagen, was ich jetzt machen soll ?! es ist wirklich dringend !
> ...


Die Frage ist, von wem das Abo kommt.
Es kann gut sein, dass das nicht von Jamba o.ä., sondern direkt von Deinem Handynetzbetreiber kommt. Ich habe sowas z.B. (bewußt und gewollt) für die Lottozahlen laufen. Das geht dann direkt von T-Mobile aus.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Ich hab bei Jamba die Rückerstattung gefordert. Dazu schreiben sie:

„Über die Kündigung eines Paketes hinausgehende Reklamationen können wir 
erst dann abschließend bearbeiten, wenn sichergestellt werden kann, dass 
die Reklamation tatsächlich von Ihnen stammt. Bitte reichen Sie 
Reklamationen deshalb ausschließlich schriftlich per Brief an folgende 
Anschrift ein: 

Jamba! GmbH 
Rechtsabteilung / Kundenservice 5 
Karl-Liebknecht-Str. 5 
10178 Berlin 

Die Reklamation sollte folgende Unterlagen enthalten: 

- Detailliertes Anschreiben mit Ihrem genauen Reklamationsgrund 
- Kopien Ihrer Mobilfunkrechnungen der letzten 3 Monate 
(Einzelverbindungsnachweise und Bankverbindung können selbstverständlich 
geschwärzt werden). 
- Prepaid: Angabe im Anschreiben (z. B. Prepaid - Vodafone Call Ya), als 
Erklärung für fehlende Rechnungen 
- Kopie Ihres Personalausweises, wobei alle Informationen außer Name, 
Geburtsdatum, Postadresse, ausstellende Behörde und Datum der Ausstellung 
geschwärzt werden können. 
- Vollständige Adressdaten 
- Mobilfunknummer“


Naja, bei 6 Euro lohnt sich der Aufwand weniger (damit kalkulieren die). Trotzdem sollte mal jemand den Präsidenzfall machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo....mir ging es ebenso wie vielen anderen hier.
> Ich finde es furchtbar Jamba...wird als frei angeboten und nun muss Ich ein Abo für 2.99    zahlen.
> Was sind das für Sitten?
> Hab  das nicht gewollt.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

ihr abo 2.99 bei jamba ist eingerichtet. im internet auf [noparse]www.vodavon.de/abos[/noparse] finden Sie ihre abos auf einen blick. ihr vodafone team. 6729
das wil ich kündigen.


----------



## katharina1993 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

ich möchte mein abo sofort kündigen.wenn sie mir gekündigt haben schreiben sie mir bitte eine sms.bitte sofort kündigen.


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



katharina1993 schrieb:


> ich möchte mein abo sofort kündigen.wenn sie mir gekündigt haben schreiben sie mir bitte eine sms.bitte sofort kündigen.


Kann es sein, dass Du Dich in der Adresse vertan hast? Hier ist nicht Jamba, hier können keine Kündigungen ausgesprochen werden.
Aber vielleicht findest Du hier, was Du suchst: Jamba Fax und Telefon-Nummer in Berlin


----------



## katzenjens (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Hallo,

wie man aus dem Namen vermuten könnte, handelt es sich wohl um ein 13-14 jähriges Kind. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Kinder auf diese Weise abgezockt werden und womöglich noch Ärger mit den Eltern bekommen weil ihre Prepaid-Karte leer ist. :wall: Und die Werbung dröhnt im Kinderprogramm und auf den Musikkanälen... Zum Kotzen

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie man aus dem Namen vermuten könnte, handelt es sich wohl um ein 13-14 jähriges Kind. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Kinder auf diese Weise abgezockt werden und womöglich noch Ärger mit den Eltern bekommen weil ihre Prepaid-Karte leer ist. :wall: Und die Werbung dröhnt im Kinderprogramm und auf den Musikkanälen... Zum Kotzen
> 
> ...



Aber mit dem Lesen hapert es massiv..... Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft davon ausgehen ohne Angaben zu kündigen. Und das in einem Forum.

Gruß Marco


----------



## katzenjens (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

Hallo Marco,

wie man hier an vielen Hilferufen sehen kann, hapert es mit dem Lesen leider nicht nur bei den Minderjährigen.

Ich empfehle den betroffenen Jugendlichen, sich ihren Eltern / Erziehungsberechtigten anzuvertrauen und ihnen den Link zum Forum und den FAQs zu geben. Die sollten sich dann um den Rest kümmern.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (2 November 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

ich habe ach eine solche sms bekommen und will meine abos kündigen ich habe aber kein geld mehr dafür die haben mein ganzes guthaben abgebucht


----------



## lauri-maus-17 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*

ich möchte absofort meinen Vertrag kündigen weil ich kann es mir nicht mehr leisten


----------



## Wembley (5 November 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



lauri-maus-17 schrieb:


> ich möchte absofort meinen Vertrag kündigen weil ich kann es mir nicht mehr leisten


Ja und was sollen wir dabei tun?:gruebel:
Wir sind hier nun wirklich nicht die Anbieter, die dir das Geld für das Abo abziehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



lauri-maus-17 schrieb:


> ich möchte absofort meinen Vertrag kündigen


Versuch´s mal hier 
http://www.vodafone.de/hilfe-support/96892.html


----------



## lauri-maus-17 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ja und was sollen wir dabei tun?:gruebel:
> Wir sind hier nun wirklich nicht die Anbieter, die dir das Geld für das Abo abziehen.



ja ich weiß aber könnt ihr es nicht kündigen


----------



## technofreak (5 November 2007)

*AW: Jamba - Vodafone Abo  / Wie kann ichs kündigen?*



lauri-maus-17 schrieb:


> ja ich weiß aber könnt ihr es nicht kündigen



*nein *

Da hier nur noch Kündigungswünsche gepostet/herangetragen werden, für die 
wir absolut nichts tun können 

Thread geschlossen


----------

